# Perdido Key Beaches Sign Ordinance



## Holt Coastal Properties (2 mo ago)

Please join local surf fishermen and surfer in asking th Escambia County Commissioners for a Sign Ordinance on Perdido Keys Beautiful White Beaches. At the BBC Public Forum Meeting 

December 8th 4:30 to 5:30
221 Palafox Place Downtown Pensacola, Fl

contact Gary @850-607-4539 for more information and your County Commissioner!


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck ,,,, over here in East Milton on the Blackwater River we are trying to Stop the City of Milton from building a New Sewer Plant on the river. It will only be 300 ft. From the river on a hill with 2 million gallons storage in the first phase with additional phases to store 8 million gallons.. This is the most STUPID thing I have ever heard of . But the City of Milton has never been accused of being smart..When they have a spill , which they will most all Fish will disappear from the river and all river swimming will be Banned….


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Someone (preferably with some supporting credential) needs to educate them about mean high water. It DOES NOT mean “wet sand”. Most the time “mean high water” includes some dry sand. During a storm surge some land below mean high water is wet.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

AMEN,,,,I forgot to mention that there is protected Wetland at this construction job site also.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Holt Coastal Properties said:


> At the BBC Public Forum Meeting


May draw a diverse crowd with a meeting name like this


----------

